# Budgie Bonding Help



## chikobudgie (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi!
So I have a 2½ year old male budgie and I'm trying to create a bond with him so I am able to tame him. He's very stubborn, cautious, and has little to no interest to millet. I am very patient with him and always sit by his cage as well as put my hand just on top to get him used to my presence; I also move very slowly when changing his food/water. Anyway, I was wondering if someone has any tips or tricks that can help me?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Have you read through the taming and bonding stickies above?

You may find this one particularly helpful. 

Suggestions To Help You Bond With A New Budgie

Be sure to read through all the stickies and articles on the forum to ensure you are giving your budgie the best care possible. Many frequently asked questions are answered in these threads.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If your budgie is not afraid of your hand on his cage, then you are ready to move to the step below:

Rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of his favorite food or treat in your palm.

Hold your hand with the food or treat on your palm and let your budgie decide if/when he is curious and trusting enough to put a foot on your hand to be able to get some.

This step can take a great deal of time and patience. It is best if you work with your budgie consistently every day and if you do so around the same time each day. Working in two or three short sessions throughout the day are sometimes better than one long session for both you and your budgie. 

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

The first thing is to reverse your expectation from your first question wording. A budgie bonds after it is tame, not before, so you first have to get him used to you and not be fearful of you at all. That's taming. With time and some luck, he may start thinking of you as a friendly companion,....that's bonding. This means he wants to be with you....not just accepting your presence.
The ball in on his side since he makes the decision....you can't make him want to be with you, but if you hope to have this happen you need to create an environment where he comfortable with you being very close....that's taming. If you spend enough time with him 
it then becomes possible he will begin to view you as a friend and want to be with you...that's bonding but he has to make that decision. Budgies are all individuals.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! It's important to take it slowly as you proceed to the next steps with your budgie so he continues to feel totally comfortable. Treat him as a brand-new budgie, that will help to gain his trust. :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all of the links provided above by FaeryBee, as they contain the best practices for budgie care! Also be sure to go through the many forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We look forward to meeting your budgie! :sky blue:

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

